

Show HN: What the fuck will make me a million dollars? - theearlcarlson
http://whatthefuckwillmakemeamilliondollars.com/

======
theearlcarlson
Just a silly little thing I cobbled together over the weekend. Taking
suggestions for additions!

------
sharemywin
IT'S LIKE CANDY CRUSH ... BUT FOR THE BICURIOUS

------
slipstream-
Needed a laugh right now. Thanks.

